# Waiting Time after ITA (documents) Submission



## euphoria

Hi All,

ITA received : 6th Dec 2012
ITA submitted : 5th April 2013

My application has been received and accepted by immigration officer.

According to resident support officer

my application has been added to SMC queue and will be allocated to a case officer within 3 month from the date of lodgement. 

1. How long the complete process will take? What are the chances to get a PR/WTR or visa rejection?
2. When I can expect a interview call?
3. What all preparations I need to do from here?

Thanks,
Euphoria


----------



## escapedtonz

euphoria said:


> Hi All,
> 
> ITA received : 6th Dec 2012
> ITA submitted : 5th April 2013
> 
> My application has been received and accepted by immigration officer.
> 
> According to resident support officer
> 
> my application has been added to SMC queue and will be allocated to a case officer within 3 month from the date of lodgement.
> 
> 1. How long the complete process will take? What are the chances to get a PR/WTR or visa rejection?
> 2. When I can expect a interview call?
> 3. What all preparations I need to do from here?
> 
> Thanks,
> Euphoria


Hi,

(1) How long is a piece of string ? Can take a matter of weeks, months or over a year - all depends on your individual circumstances.

Chances of a rejection all depend on your individual circumstances and which visa you have applied for - i.e. Residency or WTR.
The checks and considerations undertaken by Immigration NZ for these visas is different.

(2) Towards the end of your visa process and after Immigration are happy with everything else. The interview is the last step.

(3) Your only preparation from here is to continue with your research and assume you are going to get through the visa process and be interviewed - unless you hear anything differently.
You just need to make sure you are wise with regards to the cost of living, housing prices, job prospects, expected salaries, have an idea where you want to live and show you know essential information about the place you have picked to live on arrival and why etc etc.

If Immigration need more evidence or paperwork before the interview stage they will let you know directly or via your Immigration Agent if you have one.

Good luck.


----------



## euphoria

Hi,

Still there is no movement in my case, I asked my Consultant to call the immigration officer and check. As per them my application has been moved to "managed queue" and asked me to wait the time they have committed earlier (i.e 3 months from the time of ITA submission.)

I was going throgh the below forum.
_[rival forum website deleted]_
Lot of people got interviewed recently and results were good. I am staying positive and waiting for my turn.

Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## topcat83

euphoria said:


> Hi,
> 
> Still there is no movement in my case, I asked my Consultant to call the immigration officer and check. As per them my application has been moved to "managed queue" and asked me to wait the time they have committed earlier (i.e 3 months from the time of ITA submission.)
> 
> I was going throgh the below forum.
> _[rival forum website deleted]_
> Lot of people got interviewed recently and results were good. I am staying positive and waiting for my turn.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhishek


Sorry - it's against forum rules to post a link to another forum.


----------

